# Hamm/ Houten



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

Just testing the water on this but might take the car over to Hamm early on the saturday morning stay overnight somewhere and then on to Houten the next day.
Houten would be only a flying visit due to ferry times (want to be back at reasonable time!)
Might be Looking for 2 people to car share.
Meeting point would be the shop
IF anyone is interested then it would be a 3 way split on petrol/ ferry and hotel would be holiday inn type
Drop off would be the shop sunday evening

OR could just do Houten on the sunday??


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes mate! I'm deffo up for it  Would like to get to Hamm but Houten would be good too. When would we get back? I'd need to be back by monday morning ideally.


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd be up for that Im really wanting to go this year.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

where abouts are you i would be very interested but i cant drive:blush:


----------

